# Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)



## Muckimann (24. März 2011)

*Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*

Hiho,

Ich will zum ersten Mal ein Game über Steam kaufen, kenne mich daher nich aus. Normalerweise bevorzuge ich ja die Retailversion, aber kommt ja nicht zu jedem Spiel auch eine Boxed Version in die Läden, leider.

Also ich würde gerne per Paypal bezahlen und hab mir auch schon ein Konto erstellt. Wenn ich bei Steam, dann als Bezahlmethode "Paypal" auswähle, wird verlangt, dass ich meine persönlichen Daten (Name, Adresse usw.) bei Steam eingebe.

*Muss ich die zwingend angeben?
*Ich meine, wenn ich nem Händler Geld übeweise, will der auch nicht meine Adresse haben und da Steam mir nix liefern muss, brauchen sie die auch gar nicht. Gleiches Ding beim Namen: bekommen sie den nicht sowieso über das Paypal Konto, mit dem ich bezahlen werde?
Wie is das nu?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*

Vielleicht ist das erforderlich gerade WEIL die checken wollen, ob Du wirklich Inhaber des Kontos bist - ansonsten könntest Du ja ggf. einfach nur die paypal-Daten von jemand missbrauchen, die Du zB als Käufer mal bei ebay bekommen hast oder so.


und wo ist denn das problem mit Deinen Adressdaten? Die werden ja nicht irgendwie missbraucht oder so, das ist doch keine "Ja, SIE haben einen BWM gewonnen! Wirklich!!!"-popup-werbung... ^^


Letztenendes kannst Du es ja einfach mal testen, ob es auch ohne Daten geht. Aber wenn nein, dann wär ich extrem vorsichtig damit, bewusst Fanasiedaten anzugeben.


----------



## Muckimann (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*

Erstma Danke für deine Antwort



> Vielleicht ist das erforderlich gerade WEIL die checken wollen, ob Du wirklich Inhaber des Kontos bist - ansonsten könntest Du ja ggf. einfach nur die paypal-Daten von jemand missbrauchen, die Du zB als Käufer mal bei ebay bekommen hast oder so.



Okay, das wäre natürlich möglich, so hab ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.



> Letztenendes kannst Du es ja einfach mal testen, ob es auch ohne Daten geht. Aber wenn nein, dann wär ich extrem vorsichtig damit, bewusst Fanasiedaten anzugeben.



Es funktioniert schon mal nicht, wenn ich die Felder freilasse. Ich hatte jetz auch nich vor Fantasiedaten anzugeben, mir ist das nur irgendwie n bisschen suspekt, das Steam soviel von mir wissen will.

Ich hab gehofft, dass sich hier vllt noch jemand meldet, der schon öfter per Paypal bei Steam gekauft hat...


----------



## Vordack (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*

Paypal gibt nur eine Zahlungsbetätigung an Steam weiter.

Frag Dich eher warum man bei Paypal so viele Daten angeben muss. Ich hab neulich mit einem Store geredet wegen einer Paypal Zahlung und einer unterschiedlichen Versandadresse die ich 1. bei dem Laden und 2. bei Steam angegeben habe. Da sagte mir der Laden von Paypal bekommen sie nur den Zahlungseingang bestätigt, nix anderes. 

Ich nutze bei Steam meine Kreditkarte ohne Probleme. Paypal ist ja noch sicherer also mach Dir mal keinen Kopf.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*

Was soll denn Steam mit Deinen Daten überhaupt anfangen, außer zu checken, dass Du selber keinen Missbrauch betreibst? An Datenhändler weiterkaufen zB => wenn das rauskäme, wäre das quasi das Ende von Steam. Werbung zusenden? Hab noch nie von jemanden gehört, der Werbung wegen Steam bekommen hat. Wär auch seltsam, wenn eine Platform, die zu 100% auf reinen Datenübertragungs-Handel setzt, Dir plötzlich Briefe zusenden würde. Zudem bräuchten die auch für so was eine Einwillighung. was also sollen die damit machen?


da würd ich schon 100mal eher paypal "zutrauen", dass die irgendwas an Werbung zukommen lassen, da paypal an sich zu ebay gehört.


----------



## usopia (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*



Muckimann schrieb:


> ...Ich meine, wenn ich nem Händler Geld übeweise, will der auch nicht meine Adresse haben...


 also alle Händler, bei denen ich was bestelle oder was hin überweise, haben auch meine Adressdaten. Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*



usopia schrieb:


> Muckimann schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...Ich meine, wenn ich nem Händler Geld übeweise, will der auch nicht meine Adresse haben...
> ...


 Er meint glaub ich, dass der shop nicht unbedingt die Adresse des Kontoinhabers will. Du kannst was bezahlen, aber ganz woanders hinliefern lassen, so dass der shop die Adresse des "Zahlers" nicht erfährt.


----------



## usopia (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*

ach so ja, das geht natürlich.


----------



## Muckimann (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was soll denn Steam mit Deinen Daten überhaupt anfangen, außer zu checken, dass Du selber keinen Missbrauch betreibst? An Datenhändler weiterkaufen zB => wenn das rauskäme, wäre das quasi das Ende von Steam. Werbung zusenden? Hab noch nie von jemanden gehört, der Werbung wegen Steam bekommen hat. Wär auch seltsam, wenn eine Platform, die zu 100% auf reinen Datenübertragungs-Handel setzt, Dir plötzlich Briefe zusenden würde. Zudem bräuchten die auch für so was eine Einwillighung. was also sollen die damit machen?
> 
> 
> da würd ich schon 100mal eher paypal "zutrauen", dass die irgendwas an Werbung zukommen lassen, da paypal an sich zu ebay gehört.


Keine Ahnung, was mit meinen Daten alles so gemacht wird, vllt bin ich auch einfach n bisschen zu paranoid   Ich versuch da einfach vorsichtig zu handeln, wenns um solche Daten geht und auf den ersten Blick war ich eben sehr irritiert, dass Steam diese Informationen verlangt, weil ich mir keinen Reim drauf machen konnte.
Kreditkarte hab ich aktuell nicht und extra für Steameinkäufe mir ne neue anzuschaffen rentiert sich auch nicht


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*

Das ist sicher zum Datenabgleich. WENN es eine onlineplatform gibt, die sich AUF KEINEN FALL einen unseriösen Umgang mit Daten erlauben darf, dann ist das neben ebay ganz sicher Steam... Steam ist neben der Funktion als "Kopierschutz" in erster Linie ein shop, und bei einem anderen onlineshop wie zB amazon machst Du Dir ja sicher auch keine Sorgen, dass die Deine Date zu mehr als zum datenabgleich und zur Lieferung verwenden...


----------



## usopia (25. März 2011)

*AW: Frage zum Kauf über Steam (persnliche Daten?)*

...sehe ich auch so. Steam hat mit Sicherheit schon zigtausende (?) Games verkauft und ich habe von Daten-Mißbrauch oder so noch nichts gehört.

Is bestimmt doch die Paranoia...


----------

